# Question about workout program



## lilfate571 (Dec 27, 2010)

Is crossfit a good way to prepare for RASP/Ranger school?


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 27, 2010)

https://shadowspear.com/vb/threads/crossfit-vs-standard-military-pt.5365/#post-113582

https://shadowspear.com/vb/forums/special-operations-selection-preparation.51/

please search before you post


----------

